# I am a little disapointed in DirecTV's offer to keep a customer



## Git (Jul 12, 2008)

I have been a DirecTV customer for about 8 years now and currently have four HDVR2 receivers (dual tuner Tivo units) . Five years ago, we moved to a new house and took advantage of their mover's promotion. They provided a new dish which was connected to my receivers which I had to purchase on my own from Circuit City. I do not believe I have received any other specials or promotions since then.

Recently I switched my internet service from DSL to TimeWarner Cable which worked out well - especially the no contract part. I then switched my phone service to TimeWarner, which again worked out well. So far I have been pleased with TimeWarner.

Due to heat issues, I just started moving my Leviton distribution panel from my attic to a second floor closet and after looking at the wiring mess, I decided to research the latest and greatest in hardware - and thus discovered SWM. Also, one of the tuners in one of our receivers is on the blink, so I thought now was the time to call DirecTV and see what they would offer to keep me from switching over to TimeWarner or Dish.

Now one of the things I hate is the way some companies treat new customers versus their old/valued customers - cell phone service comes to mind, but I am usually able to call and get the situation worked out to my advantage.

After reading about the AAA offers and current deals posted on this and other forums, this morning I called and spoke with a rep in customer retention. This is what he had to offer:

1) One free HD-DVR
2) One free SD-DVR
3) 6 months of free Showtime and Stars
4) $10 off for 12 months
5) Free shipping

I would probably go with their "Plus HD DVR" package. A second HD-DVR would cost me $199 and a second SD-DVR would cost me $99. The $300 coupon book is only for new customers and he never heard about twelve months of the free protection plan.

If I waited six months, he could give me the second HD-DVR and the second SD-DVR for free. This is what really bugs me - I haven't asked for a promotion in four or five years, but I would still a have to wait 6 months to get another promotion!

I also wanted a SWM enable slimline dish, but he couldn't promise me that - it's up to the installation company. Anyways, I was at the point of just canceling. So I decided to think about it.

Any comments or thoughts?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

That sounds like a pretty good offer to me. I got a $100 discount when upgrading to a HD-DVR early last year ($199 vs $299), which made up for the $99 I paid to lease a H20 6 months previously. There was no shipping charge. The SWM8 and SWM Slimline are not that widely available yet and probably are reserved for those cases where it would be less expensive than installing additional cables.


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

I recently went through a similar process with a family member that was also a long time customer... Couple words of advice...

If you already have Total Choice , Total Choice Plus, or Total Choice Premier KEEP IT!!! These plans are a little bit cheaper compared to the similar priced new channel packages and usually have a few extra channels. You should have no problem keeping this package and just adding on the 9.99/month HD package.

You are not going to get any SWM technology as an existing customer unless you are very very lucky. I tried very hard to get it, and I am pretty persistent but our local install company refused to give us one. Luckily you can buy a SWM-8 multiswitch from www.solidsignal.com, or a guy named Dave29 on this forum.... you can check ebay as well. Prices should be around $200.

I think the offer is not bad... however this is what we were able to get:

1 free HR21
1 HR21 for $99
12 month 10.99? programming credit
6 months showtime.

So if you can have them add that second HR21 for $99 the 12 month programming offsets the cost. Alternatively you can pickup a HR21 from Costco for $169.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Git said:


> Anyways, I was at the point of just canceling. So I decided to think about it.
> 
> Any comments or thoughts?


You are basing your decision totally on the free/cheap deal you can get? Picture quality or programming have nothing to do with your decision? It's all what you can get for free? :ewww:

Dish will have a shorter commitment than DirecTV, and as you have discovered, other companies have none. Dish will also give you stuff that DirecTV won't initially, like two HD DVRs upon sign up. Cable I'm sure will match that offer. I think you should strongly consider one of them.

Back when I rented a house, the dumps were the ones with no or short leases. Any place I wanted to live in had a one year lease and cost me more. But it's your TV experience, not mine.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Please if you think Directv has to buy your loyalty and that offer isn't good enough go to Time Warner. You deserve them and they deserve you.


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> You are basing your decision totally on the free/cheap deal you can get? Picture quality or programming have nothing to do with your decision? It's all what you can get for free? :ewww:


I agree with the OP...

DirecTV is a service provider and in the business of providing a service. The OP never said he didn't want to continue to pay for the service, and in his 8 years as a customer has most likely spent at least $5000 on this service minimum.

Now that the OP wants to upgrade to HD he is willing to pay the new service charge for it, but why should the consumer have to pay all of the infrastructure costs?

Since DirecTV only leases equipment now I would think the savy consumer would not want to pay out of money for proprietary equipment that they don't even own --- is this really unfair to think that way?

As far a new Dish or multiswitch... this is all equipment costs related to be able to utilize the *service* that you are paying for... It should be subsidised as well.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Since you have to get a new dish/LNB maybe they would install a SWMSlimline vs pull new cables, as long as 5 to 8 tuners are involved. Right now they're using the SWMSlimine in:

Phase 1 Markets (HSP Markets, Not DMAs):
Austin
Boston(Manchester, NH & VT)
Chicago
Dallas-Fortworth
Denver
Detroit
Las Vegas
Los Angeles
Missoula, MT
Monterey-Salinas, CA
Phoenix
Reno CA, NV
Sacramento-Stockton-Modesto
San Diego
San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose
Santa Barbara-Santa Maria- San Luisobispo
Shreveport, AR, LA, OK, TX
Washington DC (Hagerstown) DC, MD, PA, VA
West Palm Beach - Fort Pierce


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Most offers only last for a few months and then you're back to paying full boat.

If you don't like to switch around often figure out what the payback is with all of your alternatives and weigh that against the currently available (or at least very likely) programming.


----------



## Git (Jul 12, 2008)

bobnielsen & beesta - thanks for the advice. I didn't realize I could buy the receiver at Costco - would there be an advantage to me buying it outright versus buying/leasing from DirecTV?

Carl Spock - maybe I am wrong, but isn't a digital signal a digital signal? I don't watch a whole lot of TV, but the channels I do like to watch are available from TimeWarner or Dish. No commitment = more options, if you don't like the service, you move on. That why I changed from my $100 per month dsl from Speakeasy to TimeWarner. I got a faster download speed for half the cost. I am happy with there service, but if I don't like it, I can move on to something else. Their "no contract policy" is one of the reasons why I tried them in the first place.

boba - do me a favor and keep your negative comments to yourself, or is that how you drive your post count up? It's not about "buying my loyalty". It's about rewarding a loyal customer - Why do the offer better deals to newsubscribers? (Didn't your mother ever tell you if you didn't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all)


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> Now that the OP wants to upgrade to HD he is willing to pay the new service charge for it, but why should the consumer have to pay all of the infrastructure costs?


That's something most customers don't understand. Read the financial reports: Directv still loses money on each HD DVR at the $199 cost, let alone if one is completely free to the customer. That's why they require the two year commitment.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

beestea said:


> Now that the OP wants to upgrade to HD he is willing to pay the new service charge for it, but why should the consumer have to pay all of the infrastructure costs?


Because that infrastructure costs DirecTV money? Just a crazy guess. It isn't like Git's not getting free stuff. He just isn't getting as good a deal as a non-subscriber.

I have no problem with Git trying to get the best deal he can. Go for it, Git. But to base a purchase of something that is designed to give you entertainment and not to consider the quality of that entertainment, seems just ludicrous to me. I don't consider DirecTV, Dish, Cable, or any other service provider to be exact equivalents. Nowhere in his calculation is that shown. It's only price. What's the price of putting up with a crappy cable picture? What's the price of not receiving the channel in HD you want to watch? Those are worth at least as much as a free DVR to me any day.

Git, there is an old joke. I've told it here before but it's been a while.

_A guy dies and goes to the Pearly Gates, St. Peter tells him we've got it all wrong down here on Earth. When you die, you get your choice between Heaven and Hell. St. Peter hands the guy 24 hour passes to both places so he can check them out and sends him on his way.

The guy first goes to Heaven. It is exactly what he expected. It's beautiful, with babbling brooks and pleasing music. Relaxation and contentment are the norm. It is Paradise.

The guy then takes the express to Hell and it's nothing like he thought it would be. It's one giant party. There is a Super Bowl every day, the best booze on tap, first run movies constantly playing, and with naked women and old friends everywhere, Hell turns out to be the best 24 hours of this guy's life.

Sobering up, he goes back to St. Peter. While he could certainly enjoy Heaven, he tells St. Peter that he chooses Hell. After making sure that's what he wants for eternity, St. Peter sends the guy back to Hell. This time when he walks into Hell, it's fire, flames, burning flesh and screams of agony. Running up to the Devil, the guy says, "Hey, Beelzebub, what happened to the great times, tap beer and easy women?"

The Devil looks at him and says, "Back then you were a prospect. Now you are a customer."_

EDIT: Git, hardly is digital just digital. I find differences between all service providers when it comes to picture quality. This is not the time or place for a discusson of bandwidth and compression, but do some searching around these boards. You won't find all things equal. I hate cable's picture in general. I even find a difference in service provider's HD quality. DirecTV, Dish, cable and off-air all look different on HD, and these often aren't subtle differences. Plus, considering the DirecTV-11 satellite will coming on line in just a few months and by the end of the year we could easily be seeing 150 channels of HD, they will be clearly the leader in providing HD channels for the immediate future (18-24 months) and maybe longer. DirecTV is in the process of readying DirecTV-12 for launch. Who knows what services and products they will be offering us in 3 or 4 years? You are making this move to step up to HD. Why not get the most and best looking HD stations you can?

And Git, regarding commitments, not to be crude, but if you want to sleep with her every night, you better marry her.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Git said:


> Carl Spock - maybe I am wrong, but isn't a digital signal a digital signal?


Digital is digital yes, but the number of bits in the stream to produce a decent picture varies with each provider. And then there are the bits that get produced as a result of the compression streams and those are the ones that really matter. Not all providers are the same. I would recommend, if picture quality is a criteria for your viewing, that a simple trade study be done (list all your criteria and assign levels of importants compare the differences in total value to you).

-smiddy


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

Git said:


> bobnielsen & beesta - thanks for the advice. I didn't realize I could buy the receiver at Costco - would there be an advantage to me buying it outright versus buying/leasing from DirecTV?


While you may be paying a slightly lower price on the receiver, you would still have the 2 year commitment.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

If D* subsidized full cost of everything, they'd "need" to make that up somehow.
Somehow would be bigger monthly charges.
bigger monthly charges would lead to greater numbers of people wanting to leave for cheaper alternatives.

I don't see them doing that.

If D* had everyone pay 100% of cost for all equipment and repair, it would be far cheaper monthly, and no-one with working equipment would ever want to leave....of course, only those who could afford the start-up cost could join.

(like the old days of directv)

Every perk costs you somewhere. "free installation" is definitely not free.

Sadly, new customer startup offers work. It's a dirty trick, but consumers consistantly "fall for it", the same way they fell for mortgages with disgusting interest rates, and low payments that don't pay principal...then these payments balloon after a few years. These yokels assume to themselves that by then they'll have surely gotten that promotion they have been after for the past few years.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Git said:


> I have been a DirecTV customer for about 8 years now and currently have four HDVR2 receivers (dual tuner Tivo units) . Five years ago, we moved to a new house and took advantage of their mover's promotion. They provided a new dish which was connected to my receivers which I had to purchase on my own from Circuit City. I do not believe I have received any other specials or promotions since then.
> 
> Recently I switched my internet service from DSL to TimeWarner Cable which worked out well - especially the no contract part. I then switched my phone service to TimeWarner, which again worked out well. So far I have been pleased with TimeWarner.
> 
> ...


Sure you want the best deal DirecTV can give?.You will need to call up DirecTV and say"Cancel my service".Now they should transfer you to Retention.But beware doing this you should be serious in other words DirecTV may just cancel your service.But if you are serious and DirecTV doesn't give you a deal you can live with you leave.To be a new subscriber elsewhere.It's not like this doesn't happen every day.


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> You will need to call up DirecTV and say"Cancel my service".Now they should transfer you to Retention.


This plus the OP's original conversation with Retention are just more examples of the gross misuse/abuse of it. There are too many subs out there that aren't getting the price they think they should or the deal on upgrade that they think they should and just say "let me threaten to cancel... that'll show em!"

Its reasons like this that D*, E* or any of the several providers can't afford to give those "choice" deals to those loyal and long-lasting customers, as well as having to do the necessary rate increases just to be able to stay in business. I personally am glad that D* has started to ignore the idle threats and has been calling people's bluff on this. It ends up costing more money for those that know the cost of things is just the nature of the beast and are willing to pay that amount.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

MrMojoJojo said:


> This plus the OP's original conversation with Retention are just more examples of the gross misuse/abuse of it. There are too many subs out there that aren't getting the price they think they should or the deal on upgrade that they think they should and just say "let me threaten to cancel... that'll show em!"
> 
> Its reasons like this that D*, E* or any of the several providers can't afford to give those "choice" deals to those loyal and long-lasting customers, as well as having to do the necessary rate increases just to be able to stay in business. *I personally am glad that D* has started to ignore the idle threats and has been calling people's bluff on this.* It ends up costing more money for those that know the cost of things is just the nature of the beast and are willing to pay that amount.


Agreed. I'd love to see the look on someone's face as they're talking to retention.

"I want this, this and this or I'm cancelling!!"

"Okay, just a minute sir." A few keystrokes later.... "Okay, you're disconnected."

"B..b...b..but don't I get any offers to keep me??"

"No."

!rolling


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MrMojoJojo said:


> This plus the OP's original conversation with Retention are just more examples of the gross misuse/abuse of it. There are too many subs out there that aren't getting the price they think they should or the deal on upgrade that they think they should and just say "let me threaten to cancel... that'll show em!"
> 
> Its reasons like this that D*, E* or any of the several providers can't afford to give those "choice" deals to those loyal and long-lasting customers, as well as having to do the necessary rate increases just to be able to stay in business. I personally am glad that D* has started to ignore the idle threats and has been calling people's bluff on this. It ends up costing more money for those that know the cost of things is just the nature of the beast and are willing to pay that amount.


Well personally I think DirecTV made the OP a very good offer.But I believe if he's not happy with that then he should examine offers from all the providers he can .Then subscribe to the best offer.

Even though it's a known fact the best offer sometimes is not the best deal.:sure:


----------



## Git (Jul 12, 2008)

This whole thing really reminds me of the cell phone business. The offer attractive deals to new customers and subsidize the handsets because they have a guaranteed revenue stream for 2 years. A couple of months ago, I found myself in a similar situation - I had four Verizon cell phones, that were a couple of years old and were starting to act up. I went to the Verizon web site and looked at the costs of new phones if I upgraded and I also went to Amazon.com and looked at the costs of the same phone if I was a new customer. Well guess what, the new customer was getting a lot better of a deal! However in this case, I called Verizon up and they were able to match the Amazon's prices and I was happy with it and stayed with them.

It's the same with DirecTV. I don't really expect to get something more that anyone else, but I would like to think I am getting the best deal available. Also,they are more than willing to offer me another incentive - 6 months from now, I guess the last eight years meant nothing to them? I mean whats up with that - I guess I should have called up every 6 months and asked for something free????

Carl Spock - I like that joke, because that is how I feel right now

Jhon - that is exactly what I am doing, I will look at what is available and then make an educated decision


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Yay! Another entitlement thread.  

Got to love the "I've been a customer for X years paying Y a month, the OWE me free Z."

Please.

They don't owe you squat. They provide a service, you pay for the service.

Try the same thing with your local gas/water/electric company. See what sort of response you get.

I've got no issue with someone asking for freebies. What I do take issue with is people getting all upset when they are told no, then pissing and moaning on internet forums that they didn't get freebies.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah, Git, good joke. And it's funny because that's how sales have been for umpteen years and will be for umpteen years more. It's hard to argue with your logic. Unfortunately, logic doesn't rule the world...or the galaxy, for that matter.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Git said:


> bobnielsen & beesta - thanks for the advice. I didn't realize I could buy the receiver at Costco - would there be an advantage to me buying it outright versus buying/leasing from DirecTV?


You would save ~$30 by getting the second one at Costco. It would still be a lease, however. The only one normally "sold" is the HR21Pro at $599 (if the HR21 were available for purchase, the cost would probably be $400-500.)

One thing about the lease--if the unit needs replacement, that would only require a shipping charge and your commitment would not be extended. With the protection plan, the shipping would be free. You pay $4.99/mo for each unit after the first no matter if leased or owned so unless an owned box had a residual value of $200 or more, there is no fiscal advantage over leasing.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> That's something most customers don't understand. Read the financial reports: Directv still loses money on each HD DVR at the $199 cost, let alone if one is completely free to the customer. That's why they require the two year commitment.


ALL COMPANIES show their expenses as losses, don't believe for a minute Direct TV is actually losing money on a leased DVR. The DVR would come back to Direct TV if the customer left after 1 day & go to another customer. The "loss" Direct TV says it has is to get out of paying TAXES to the government.


----------



## Git (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey RobertE, maybe you don't read some of the pricing threads on this forum - here are some examples:

Brimorga:

Choice Xtra Plus HD DVR
$18/mo. off for 12 months;
$10/mo. off for 24 months AAA deal;
One year Showtime free;
Three months Showtime and Starz free;
$50 friend referral discount;
Two HDDVR's for $99 each
$300 coupon/gift book;

Pasted from <dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=116105&page=11>

Opfreak:

Got 2 hd-dvrs for $99,
showtime for a yr, 
$18 of per month/yr
$10 of per month/ 2 yr
50 dollar referal
hbo/straz for 3 months

Pasted from <dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=116105&page=11>

Bbrookfield:

I just ordered today and here is what I got (At least I hope)
$23.00 National discount for 12 Months
$10.00 AAA discount for 24 months
2 HD DVRS for $99.00 each
shipping / Handling charge Waived (Saved $20)

Pasted from <dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=116105&page=13>

rjbox
I just ordered new service. I ordered the NFL sunday ticket special:

1 Free HD DVR
1 Free DVR
2 additional receivers
Free Installation
Free DVR fees for 1 yr
Free Showtime for 1 yr

Pasted from <dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=116105&page=14>

By the way, how do you get me being "upset" - I think I mentioned I was "disapointed" after reviewing some of the deals that new subscriber were getting. But I guess you get to add another post count


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Got to love the "I've been a customer for X years paying Y a month, the OWE me free Z."
> 
> Please.
> 
> They don't owe you squat. They provide a service, you pay for the service.


The OP has been loyal to DTV for 8 years, and hasn't had a promo offer in 5 years. Why is it unreasonable to expect that DTV should have a little customer loyalty as well? They're going to have to replace the receivers with MPEG4 receivers eventually anyway (and I'm sure that'll be free, just like the HD upgrades they're doing now). Well, "free" for now...we will all get to pay for it with increased fees eventually 

I don't have a problem with the new offers not being exactly the same as what's offered to a current customer. But they should be fairly close. DTV is failing here.

Verizon was mentioned earlier in the thread. Their upgrade policy is called "new every two", where you get $50-$100 off a free handset every 2 years (assuming you're willing to extend your commitment). That seems to be a good policy geared towards customer retention. It's also very clearly detailed on their website. I'm sure it's not the only retention carrot they have, but at least they provide the appearance to the customer that they care about them.



> Try the same thing with your local gas/water/electric company. See what sort of response you get.


Except that in those cases, there's no competition, so those agencies don't have a customer retention problem. One provider services your area. You have no other options. (Some regions have different options for power now, but that's in very limited cases)


----------



## Git (Jul 12, 2008)

OK - how about this, what does it take to be considered a "new subscriber"? Is there a certain amount of time that goes by? Could my wife be a new subscriber if we used her ssn and info?


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

Git said:


> OK - how about this, what does it take to be considered a "new subscriber"? Is there a certain amount of time that goes by? Could my wife be a new subscriber if we used her ssn and info?


Lol... I considered this option too. I think its 12 months no service in order to come back as a new customer under the same name. But you could probably get away with putting it in a spouse's name (I am sure someone else will chime in here).

You probably can get more free equipment from Retentions as a "leaving customer" than you can from sales as a new customer.

However if you sign up as a new customer with 2 HD-DVR's and 1 other SWM compatible receiver you will be way more likely to get a free SWMLine dish as part of the new install.

At this point, what would it take for them to make you happy? The second HD-DVR for free? What about for $99?


----------



## Git (Jul 12, 2008)

beestea said:


> ...At this point, what would it take for them to make you happy? ...


You know, that is a very good question, and I have found over the years when dealing with people you can quickly resolve a problem by asking that question.

I guess the main sticking point is they are only offering one HD-DVR for free now, but if I wait six months, they can give me another one for free. I think that my past history as a customer should count for something and they should be able to give me the second HD-DVR for free now OR I will pay for it at $199 and they give me some sort of monthly credit to offset the cost. As it is, if I only accept the one HD-DVR, and have to wait 6 months for another one, my wife is not going to be happy that I have HD in my office, and she doesn't. lol

This is one of the reasons why I created this thread - did this deal seam reasonable or was I expecting too much. (Again, keep in mind some of the deals they are offering new subscribers that I have recently read about). Also, by publishing what they offered, others can see it and when it is time for them to negotiate an upgrade or something, they will have something to go by.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Git said:


> my wife is not going to be happy that I have HD in my office, and she doesn't. lol


So put the HD in her office and SD in yours. Problem solved! 



> This is one of the reasons why I created this thread - did this deal seam reasonable or was I expecting too much. (Again, keep in mind some of the deals they are offering new subscribers that I have recently read about). Also, by publishing what they offered, others can see it and when it is time for them to negotiate an upgrade or something, they will have something to go by.


IMNSHO, you are expecting too much. I think they've provided you with a good offer ($300 worth of receivers for free, plus $120 off your bill next year). I don't see why waiting 6 more months would make a difference. I personally would not expect them to deliver on this promise. You should send them an email about this to make sure you get any such promise in writing.

I would not expect them to do a free MPEG2 SD-DVR -> MPEG4 SD-DVR swap at this time (though I'm sure they WILL be doing it when they shut off MPEG2 broadcasts...but that will be a few years). In addition to that, you're asking for 2 of the 4 receivers to be upgraded to HD. I don't think you'd find a competitor that would give you all of this stuff for free. So you need to figure out what an acceptable price is for you. Having to pay another $300 for this seems pretty reasonable.

If you don't already have the 5LNB dish, make sure that's included too.

Another thing to consider - DTV is working on a feature called Multi Room Viewing (MRV) that would allow you to view DVR'd content on another receiver in the house. So you may not need 4 DVR's. Based on your recording habits, it might be good enough to just have one. No exact date for this has been provided yet though.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

Git--go do it---Git, that is. 
Git outta Directv and Git into something else. While you're at it, stop complaining.


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the deal that they have offered you is pretty good. It is better than the deal that I got in Feb. 07, when I upgraded to HD. I wish I could have gotten what they are offering you. I guess if it isn't enough then you need to decide for yourself if you should switch or not. I used to have Dish and never liked them. I know their hardware is better than it used to be but everything about them seemed really cheap. I don't know about the cable service in your area but in the area where I live, it has horrible pic quality. My sister and a good friend both have nice HD TVs but the picture looks so bad from the time warner cable that I cant watch most stuff at their houses. It drives me crazy. I messed with my friends TV settings when he left the room one time thinking that was the problem. It didn't help. So it all boils down to what is most important to you. Quality, price, programming, that is the decision that you have to make. I don't know if you have any sport packages but you also need to think about that. The other providers don't have all the same options. Good luck man, you are going to need it.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

FlBillsfan said:


> ALL COMPANIES show their expenses as losses, don't believe for a minute Direct TV is actually losing money on a leased DVR. The DVR would come back to Direct TV if the customer left after 1 day & go to another customer. The "loss" Direct TV says it has is to get out of paying TAXES to the government.


Exactly. D is not loosing a cent by leasing these receivers. They make their money off of the programming. I don't get this loyalty thing with any service. They provide a service and if your not happy with it, go to another one. There is absolutely nothing wrong with getting the best deal that you can from a provider be it cable or satellite!


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

I wonder if that's a bit of Pythonesque humor in your choice of user name - as in, cheap, pasty-faced, smarmy...git?


----------



## DTV-888 (May 7, 2008)

Git said:


> You know, that is a very good question, and I have found over the years when dealing with people you can quickly resolve a problem by asking that question.
> 
> I guess the main sticking point is they are only offering one HD-DVR for free now, but if I wait six months, they can give me another one for free. I think that my past history as a customer should count for something and they should be able to give me the second HD-DVR for free now OR I will pay for it at $199 and they give me some sort of monthly credit to offset the cost. As it is, if I only accept the one HD-DVR, and have to wait 6 months for another one, my wife is not going to be happy that I have HD in my office, and she doesn't. lol
> 
> This is one of the reasons why I created this thread - did this deal seam reasonable or was I expecting too much. (Again, keep in mind some of the deals they are offering new subscribers that I have recently read about). Also, by publishing what they offered, others can see it and when it is time for them to negotiate an upgrade or something, they will have something to go by.


you have to understand that there are restrictions to what the computer systems will allow as far as discounts (both equipment and programming), and there is no real way for it to be changed. as time passes, these discounts may become available again, but there's a definite limit as far as what can be offered at any given time.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Git said:


> \ didn't realize I could buy the receiver at Costco - would there be an advantage to me buying it outright versus buying/leasing from DirecTV?


You can't "buy" a receiver at Costco, but you may be able to spend less money to get into a lease. If your local Costco has any in stock they're usually priced around $170 to get into a lease. My local Costco hasn't had any DIRECTV hardware in at least three weeks. I think they're going through one of their cycles.


----------



## Git (Jul 12, 2008)

Ed Campbell said:


> I wonder if that's a bit of Pythonesque humor in your choice of user name - as in, cheap, pasty-faced, smarmy...git?


Ed - have you ever heard of the Georgia Institute of Technology or do any programming with linux?

Maybe I should have picked a better name..... like PicaKing2?

Lets see, what is a Pica?

_Pica is a medical disorder characterized by an appetite for largely non-nutritive substances (e.g., coal, soil, *feces*, chalk, paper, etc.) or an abnormal appetite for some things that may be considered foods, such as food ingredients (e.g., flour, raw potato, starch, ice cubes)_

ya, that's the ticket - PicaKing2


----------



## diagonal (Feb 18, 2007)

Git said:


> Ed - have you ever heard of the Georgia Institute of Technology or do any programming with linux?
> 
> Maybe I should have picked a better name..... like PicaKing2?
> 
> ...


+1

bwahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Git said:


> Ed - have you ever heard of the Georgia Institute of Technology or do any programming with linux?
> 
> Maybe I should have picked a better name..... like PicaKing2?
> 
> ...


I did LOL at that one - nice comeback!

It has been pretty common that $100 off offers or free equipment offers, etc., can only be "cashed in" once every six months. And as DTV-888 mentioned, those are restrictions built into the systems that the CSRs (front-line CSRs especially) have to work with. Retention is a little looser/has a little more leeway, but a deal every six months has been a pretty normal thing for a while.

Personally, I think it's a pretty decent deal. If it's not what you want - well that can only be decided by you.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Has this thread really resorted to picking on each other's screen names?! Come on, let's be above the cheap shots and keep it adult and on-topic.


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

New customers get better deals because they represent "growth business" and growth is what Wall Street and shareholders want to see. Revenue growth is good, but subscriber growth means you are winning in the market vs. DISH/cable cos./etc. Subscriber growth is a very significant indicator of the success of a company's overall business plan, competitive position in the market, and prospects for future revenue streams.
Current customers are good to have and they can provide revenue growth if upgrades result in higher monthly billing. That's why current customer deals always seem to have a hook in them to drive additional monthly revenue. This is how business works these days. When times are bad and competition starts eating your lunch, retention becomes a focus for a business. They need to stop the bleeding. Right now, DirecTV is focusing on growth via HD, so they are playing offense, not defense (retention).

So, if you like the deal offerred, take it. Do what you feel is best in your long term interests. Right now, you'd be very lucky to get a deal comparable to a new customer.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

The way I see it is:

The OP is within his rights to try and get the best deal from DirecTV that he can. Why would anyone argue against this? DirecTV isn't some rinky dink, small time company, and it doesn't sound like the OP is trying to defraud them in any way. DirecTV is a huge multimillion dollar corporation. They can take care of themselves.

At the same time, DirecTV doesn't _owe_ the OP any special deals. He may not like DirecTV's policies, but when he runs the company, he can change them. If he is unhappy with what DirecTV is offering him, then he should look at the alternatives.

For some folks, the best deal to suit their needs may not be with DirecTV. That is what competition is about. While I like DirecTV a lot, they are far from perfect. I don't feel any loyalty to them past paying for service rendered. When FiOS finally makes it to my neighborhood, I will definitely see what they have to offer. My dollars will go to the company with the best services for my needs.


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

switch to comcast for a year and tell DTV with your pocket that you don't like be nickled and dimed and contract locked in for the privilege of leasing a used reciever and the free installation that doens't meet your needs and is likely to be installed by someone not alloted the time to do it right, and not paid enough to make the effort. I don't understand the loyalty to a company, they are out to charge you as much as possible, your job as an informed consumer is to pay as little as possible. It is called the free market. I think you are getting a bad deal. Cancel the service and wait for a better offer, or stick with comcast.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Elephanthead said:


> I don't understand the loyalty to a company, they are out to charge you as much as possible, your job as an informed consumer is to pay as little as possible.


That's three sentences there.

_Sentence #1:_ I don't understand the loyalty to the company.

Makes more sense than continuing to send money monthly to a company you obviously feel great antipathy towards.

_Sentence #2:_ They are out to charge you as much as possible.

Well, yeah...

_Sentence #3:_ Your job as a informed consumer is to pay as little as possible.

Who ever said Git shouldn't try to get the best deal he can?


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Should he try to get what he can: yes.

Should he complain that he is affronted when he just got a deal within the last six months: no. The problem is not the fact that he didn't want to pay more than he had to. The irritation comes from him complaining that he should never have to be expected to be denied a discount.

If DirecTV gave everything away they would have great customer loyalty and sentiment. They would also be out of business.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

Elephanthead said:


> switch to comcast for a year and tell DTV with your pocket that you don't like be nickled and dimed and contract locked in for the privilege of leasing a used reciever and the free installation that doens't meet your needs and is likely to be installed by someone not alloted the time to do it right, and not paid enough to make the effort. I don't understand the loyalty to a company, they are out to charge you as much as possible, your job as an informed consumer is to pay as little as possible. It is called the free market. I think you are getting a bad deal. Cancel the service and wait for a better offer, or stick with comcast.


Can you name a company that doesnt charge as much as the market will bear for a product that they sell? thats call free enterprise if I recall correctly.


----------



## Git (Jul 12, 2008)

I guess a lot of you guys walk into a new car showroom and pay sticker price? 

There was a lot of helpful information in this thread and I want to thank those that contributed in a positive way.

This morning I called the AAA/DirecTV order line just to confirm the discount offered to new AAA subscribers. I then penciled out the costs over a two year period, comparing the AAA deal (including the current $23 national discount) with what they offered me.

Using the same hardware and comparable channel package it looks like the new subscriber would save roughly $340 over two years along with getting all new hardware (probably SWM) and some other benefits that I am not sure I would use anyways - like the $300 coupon book. I am not complaining, merely pointing out the facts. I think they offered me the best deal that they could. Would I like to save $300 - sure, but it doesn't look like it is going to happen in my current configuration. 

At this point I need to decide what I want to do. Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Git said:


> I guess a lot of you guys walk into a new car showroom and pay sticker price?


No, but I don't go to a grocery store and tell them i'm not going to pay the price for the product on the sticker. If I dont want to pay that price, I'll find another grocer who has the poduct I want for a different price, or I wont purchase the product.

I don't walk into best buy and tell them that they have to give me 2 pairs of Bose headphones for 1/2 off when the offer is only for 1 pair 1/2 off.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jimb726 said:


> Can you name a company that doesnt charge as much as the market will bear for a product that they sell?


Sure...the airlines. They charge their best customers the most, while very occasional flyers often pay the least. Great business model...  

I wonder why they're in trouble these days... 

Anyway...back to topic...

DirecTV has spent millions on incentives to date...and they budget incentives within their marketing plans each year - that's no secret - they state this in their various financial reports to investors.

What's evident is that the free-for-all-freebies they were seeming to dole out maybe 1 /2 to 2 years ago are much more restrained these days. They still offer incentives, but just not in such a renegade manner as before.

I've always felt I have to like the product and price first, and if I get a few "extra" things along the way...well then lucky me.

Bribing a customer to stay, in general, is not a sound business model to use for any business - it's temporary in results.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think the original offer is a pretty good one. Unless I'm missing something here, that's over $550 in discounts and equipment.


----------



## swans (Jan 23, 2007)

You should only get HD receivers.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

swans said:


> You should only get HD receivers.


Why should someone get an HD receiver if they have an SD TV?


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sure...the airlines. They charge their best customers the most, while very occasional flyers often pay the least. Great business model...
> 
> I wonder why they're in trouble these days...


I should have said successful company:lol: Automotive and airlines not allowed.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Why should someone get an HD receiver if they have an SD TV?


I was surprised at the improvement in picture quality on my SDTV's when I switched all my receivers to HD.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I was surprised at the improvement in picture quality on my SDTV's when I switched all my receivers to HD.


I wasn't that impressed, personally, plus you have to deal with postage stamp on SD channels unless you want to mess with format every time you change the channel. At the very least I don't think it should be a blanket recommendation as it was above, that's all.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

The only reason I can see to get an SD receiver over an HD one is if you only have SD TVs anyway and want to save the $10 HD Access Fee.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I was surprised at the improvement in picture quality on my SDTV's when I switched all my receivers to HD.


And, I'm disappointed with my HD receiver on my SD set... especially for the HD channels, since now I have to watch them via letterbox or the aspects get all screwed up.

That means a lot less real estate on my 27" SD set is being used, and it's getting harder and harder with my old eyes to see that set at the distance it's set at.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

To each his own, I really liked the increased (to me) definition.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tcusta00 said:


> Why should someone get an HD receiver if they have an SD TV?


Besides the prior comments they can also get the HD only channels if they want.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> You are basing your decision totally on the free/cheap deal you can get? Picture quality or programming have nothing to do with your decision? It's all what you can get for free? :ewww:
> 
> Dish will have a shorter commitment than DirecTV, and as you have discovered, other companies have none. Dish will also give you stuff that DirecTV won't initially, like two HD DVRs upon sign up. Cable I'm sure will match that offer. I think you should strongly consider one of them.
> 
> Back when I rented a house, the dumps were the ones with no or short leases. Any place I wanted to live in had a one year lease and cost me more. But it's your TV experience, not mine.


I think this post by Spock says it all and in IMO there are more important decisions to be made other than what you can get for free. 
Picture quality and programming should be at the top of the list.
I agree there is nothing wrong with looking for the best deal. But make sure it includes everything that you need.
In other words compare apples with apples and like Spock says It's your TV experience, not mine.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

RAD said:


> Besides the prior comments they can also get the HD only channels if they want.


Excellent point!
Be able to watch live launch of D12 on HDNET, maybe


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

While I appreciate those needs, I still stand by my prior response to the original statement, which was:
_*
You should only get HD receivers.*_

This isn't the right option for everyone.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

It is if you take a longer term view of things, in my opinion. Especially since they are giving them out for free. Heck, yesterday they rolled a truck to my house to replace my lone SD receiver, free of charge, with no add'l committment. It was plugged into a little used SD TV in my kids playroom. Why would I, or anyone, turn that down ?



tcusta00 said:


> While I appreciate those needs, I still stand by my prior response to the original statement, which was:
> _*
> You should only get HD receivers.*_
> 
> This isn't the right option for everyone.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> It is if you take a longer term view of things, in my opinion. Especially since they are giving them out for free. Heck, yesterday they rolled a truck to my house to replace my lone SD receiver, free of charge, with no add'l committment. It was plugged into a little used SD TV in my kids playroom. Why would I, or anyone, turn that down ?


Well sure, if it's free, then certainly take it.

But if it's a choice between paying $200 for an HD DVR and getting an SD DVR for free there's an argument to be made, especially considering that when you eventually upgrade that TV to HD there may be a better receiver available - so taking a longer-term view isn't necessarily best either.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I made the assumption we were talking only about basic receivers. However, taking a long term view of things is ALWAYS better. You did so in your own example - don't pay $200 for a HD DVR, because when you are ready to actually take full advantage, there may be a newer one. That's a fundamentally sound long term decision.


----------



## Capt'n (Aug 23, 2007)

CJTE said:


> No, but I don't go to a grocery store and tell them i'm not going to pay the price for the product on the sticker. If I dont want to pay that price, I'll find another grocer who has the poduct I want for a different price, or I wont purchase the product.
> 
> I don't walk into best buy and tell them that they have to give me 2 pairs of Bose headphones for 1/2 off when the offer is only for 1 pair 1/2 off.


I think your missing the point. Grocery stores don't haggle. We all know this and wouldn't try. Best Buy doesn't haggle but Ultimate Electronics will haggle. Some car dealers haggle and some don't. Point is, if you know a company will haggle with you, why wouldn't you do it? D* has positioned themselves as a company that will. If you know you don't have to pay full price, why would you? To tell someone they are wrong to haggle is nothing more than poor financial advice. It has nothing to do with ethics or the type of product.

Come to think of it, Best Buy even haggled with me. When I went to purchase a tv, they threw in 40% off cables to get me to buy. I didn't ask for anything.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Capt'n;1680504 said:


> I think your missing the point. Grocery stores don't haggle. We all know this and wouldn't try. Best Buy doesn't haggle but Ultimate Electronics will haggle. Some car dealers haggle and some don't. Point is, if you know a company will haggle with you, why wouldn't you do it? D* has positioned themselves as a company that will. If you know you don't have to pay full price, why would you? To tell someone they are wrong to haggle is nothing more than poor financial advice. It has nothing to do with ethics or the type of product.
> 
> Come to think of it, Best Buy even haggled with me. When I went to purchase a tv, they threw in 40% off cables to get me to buy. I didn't ask for anything.


There is a difference in haggling and complaining loudly when your haggling failed. We all know you can haggle with them to some extent. If they don't want your offer, then they have decided your business is not more valuable than their loss. It's pretty simple really. Complaining that they didn't give you the deal you wanted just seems to happen a bit too often.


----------



## swans (Jan 23, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> While I appreciate those needs, I still stand by my prior response to the original statement, which was:
> _*
> You should only get HD receivers.*_
> 
> This isn't the right option for everyone.


Personally, for me, I would have said why would anyone get anything but HD-DVRs?

I only have HD-TVs and HD-DVRs! Just to clarify, it took me about 18 months to do it.

I'm sorry that some of you still prefer SD TVs and SD receivers!


----------



## Capt'n (Aug 23, 2007)

gregjones said:


> There is a difference in haggling and complaining loudly when your haggling failed. We all know you can haggle with them to some extent. If they don't want your offer, then they have decided your business is not more valuable than their loss. It's pretty simple really. Complaining that they didn't give you the deal you wanted just seems to happen a bit too often.


I do agree with you on the complaining part. What I have the issue with is people bashing people who want "something for free". This thread hasn't gotten to bad, but i'm seeing it more and more. People are saying "that's not what retention is for", but that's exactly what it's for. To keep customers happy and to keep the money rolling. As for the deal that was offered the OP. How could anyone complain about that deal! Some people are offered nothing.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

MartyS said:


> And, I'm disappointed with my HD receiver on my SD set... especially for the HD channels, since now I have to watch them via letterbox or the aspects get all screwed up.
> 
> That means a lot less real estate on my 27" SD set is being used, and it's getting harder and harder with my old eyes to see that set at the distance it's set at.


My eyes have the same problem, but you if you set it to "crop" it will cut off the sides, giving you the same picture size as on the SD version of a channel. I tend to switch between crop and letterbox, depending on the content I am viewing.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Capt'n;1680723 said:


> People are saying "that's not what retention is for", but that's exactly what it's for. To keep customers happy and to keep the money rolling.


Retention is to keep people from cancelling. DirecTV has taken an opportunity lately to simply cancel people when they threaten doing so. I agree that it is within a consumer's rights to get the best deal possible. But if they threaten to cancle, it is within DirecTV's rights to cancel them immediately. So if you call in and say "CANCEL," be prepared to do just that.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Why should someone get an HD receiver if they have an SD TV?


for MPEG 4 locals in SD in some markets


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Capt'n;1680504 said:


> I think your missing the point. Grocery stores don't haggle. We all know this and wouldn't try. Best Buy doesn't haggle but Ultimate Electronics will haggle. Some car dealers haggle and some don't. Point is, if you know a company will haggle with you, why wouldn't you do it? D* has positioned themselves as a company that will. If you know you don't have to pay full price, why would you? To tell someone they are wrong to haggle is nothing more than poor financial advice. It has nothing to do with ethics or the type of product.
> 
> Come to think of it, Best Buy even haggled with me. When I went to purchase a tv, they threw in 40% off cables to get me to buy. I didn't ask for anything.


I think you've missed my point a little as well.
You cant DEMAND freebies. You can call and ask for them, and if you dont like what you get you can ask a second/third time, but eventually DirecTV will get tired of you asking and wont give you anything even if you were originally eligible.
Not everyone can get the same deal as everyone else. There are some people who've managed to get much more than others and thats just the way it is.

Best Buy didnt haggle you. They had a discount running.
DirecTV tells me if I add HBO they'll throw in cinemax free for 3 months. Thats not a haggle, its an offer, or a discount. DirecTV offered boatloads of people when the R15 first came out that they would give 6 months of DVR service. So, Best Buy offered you a discount with a certain combo of items, its a different scenario.

AFAIK, Ultimate Electronics is struggling, they've closed (and re-opened and closed) many locations. DirecTV, has not.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

swans said:


> Personally, for me, I would have said why would anyone get anything but HD-DVRs?
> 
> I only have HD-TVs and HD-DVRs! Just to clarify, it took me about 18 months to do it.
> 
> I'm sorry that some of you still prefer SD TVs and SD receivers!


Deals or no deals, not all of us can afford such items. Especially when considering TV is a commodity, unlike food/travel, which is a necessity.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> for MPEG 4 locals in SD in some markets


Isnt that the D14 and the R16?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

CJTE said:


> Isnt that the D14 and the R16?


The R16 doesn't do MPEG4. The R23 does. I haven't heard of a D14.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> The R16 doesn't do MPEG4. The R23 does. I haven't heard of a D14.


R16 doesnt do HD... Last I checked it did MPEG4


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

CJTE said:


> Isnt that the D14 and the R16?


D14 - Does not yet exist.



CJTE said:


> R16 doesnt do HD... Last I checked it did MPEG4


Nope. The R16 doesn't do Mpeg4 either. Thats the R22. The R16 is nothing more than an updated R15 with SWM capability.



bobnielsen said:


> The R16 doesn't do MPEG4. The R23 does. I haven't heard of a D14.


R23 - Does not yet exist. Your thinking of the R22.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

RobertE said:


> D14 - Does not yet exist.
> 
> Nope. The R16 doesn't do Mpeg4 either. Thats the R22. The R16 is nothing more than an updated R15 with SWM capability.
> 
> R23 - Does not yet exist. Your thinking of the R22.


Just because the testers arent allowed to talk about it doesnt mean we arent, right?

The D14 definetly exists. We just havent seen the 'first look' yet, as DirecTV hasnt authorized any testers to spill the beans.


----------



## crxrocks (Dec 13, 2003)

I actually just got off the phone w/ DTV and the only offer I got was the $99 HD DVR. I still have a problem paying money for equipment which I won't be able to keep once the contract is expired.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

crxrocks said:


> I actually just got off the phone w/ DTV and the only offer I got was the $99 HD DVR. I still have a problem paying money for equipment which I won't be able to keep once the contract is expired.


Just a technicallity, but you can keep it as long as you're a customer.

Try paying $1000 for a receiver that loses a good chunk of it's functionality after a few years. 

Besides, who knows what the landscape will look like two years from now.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

crxrocks said:


> I still have a problem paying money for equipment which I won't be able to keep once the contract is expired.


The contract expires when you no longer subscribe to DIRECTV HD Access. At that point, the receiver is pretty much useless to you.

Who is going to buy a used one from you when they can get one for $99 from DIRECTV?


----------



## crxrocks (Dec 13, 2003)

harsh said:


> The contract expires when you no longer subscribe to DIRECTV HD Access. At that point, the receiver is pretty much useless to you.
> 
> Who is going to buy a used one from you when they can get one for $99 from DIRECTV?


At least I have the option to sell it to recoup the costs of purchase. I'd be happy to buy a used unit. He fed me a line that each HD DVR cost them $700 and that is why they have to charge for it.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

crxrocks said:


> I actually just got off the phone w/ DTV and the only offer I got was the $99 HD DVR. I still have a problem paying money for equipment which I won't be able to keep once the contract is expired.


Hmm... how about $18 per month for a cable box/DVR that you don't own or can't keep? Yeah, no up front cost, but a high monthly cost. After about 8 or 9 months or so (haven't done the exact math) you come out way ahead on the D* box at $99.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

crxrocks said:


> I still have a problem paying money for equipment which I won't be able to keep once the contract is expired.


Then don't be a DirecTV customer. If you don't like their business model, which is leasing equipment, then go with another TV service provider. In most markets, there are choices now. It isn't like it was 12 years ago when you could either go off-air, with your cable company or DirecTV, and often you needed a combination of two of the three.

Really, these "I don't like the way DirecTV does business" complaints seem off-base to me. If you like the way DirecTV does business, great. If you don't, great, too. There is no law that says DirecTV has to do business your way.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

crxrocks said:


> At least I have the option to sell it to recoup the costs of purchase. I'd be happy to buy a used unit. He fed me a line that each HD DVR cost them $700 and that is why they have to charge for it.


You certainly have numerous options.

The DirecTV HD DVRs do, in fact, cost *in excess of *$500 ion the retail market, depending on the model you are talking about. But in the big scheme of things, that really doesn't matter to most users.

Since its a lease situtation at DirecTV, you are in essense "renting it" along the way, for which they charge you a nominal upfront cost and then monthly fees. Their goal is to recoup their costs...your goal is to pay as little as possible in hardware. This solution accomplishes both.

As for having hardware that you can "sell to recoup the costs of purchase"....I suspect many folks here can share with you that regardless of the provider and the equipment, once you have use the device for perhaps 2 years or more, the amount of $$$ you will get for it on eBay or some other place will be small, not to mention it will be at least 1 generation old (maybe more) in terms of technology, and few will even want to get it.

If you are indeed feeling someone else is a better alternative, you might explore just what the *actual *costs are with those services. For example, most cable folks charge little up front, but higher monthly equipment and base service fees. Dish has a slightly different model, but in the end....if you looked at what you actually paid for equipment and services at the end of 3 years, for example, you'd find very little difference in the total, with cable being the highest of the 3.

Most people don't take the time to thoroughly explore their options - they either get caught up in a sales pitch or "special offer", most of which have a *short* life span and higher costs that surface later. In the end, all these companies are out to make a profit for their services, and there are no shortcuts or workarounds to that - its pay me now or pay me later - but I can assure you, everyone will pay.


----------



## sportshermit (Aug 22, 2007)

Git said:


> I have been a DirecTV customer for about 8 years now and currently have four HDVR2 receivers (dual tuner Tivo units) . Five years ago, we moved to a new house and took advantage of their mover's promotion. They provided a new dish which was connected to my receivers which I had to purchase on my own from Circuit City. I do not believe I have received any other specials or promotions since then.
> 
> Recently I switched my internet service from DSL to TimeWarner Cable which worked out well - especially the no contract part. I then switched my phone service to TimeWarner, which again worked out well. So far I have been pleased with TimeWarner.
> 
> ...


Yes. I've been with Directv since 1995. I've paid for the NFL and NHL package every year it's been available and all of the other sports packages many of the years. Directv has a product and as a consumer you buy it or go elsewhere.


----------



## kaysersoze (Feb 28, 2006)

Capt'n;1680504 said:


> Come to think of it, Best Buy even haggled with me. When I went to purchase a tv, they threw in 40% off cables to get me to buy. I didn't ask for anything.


So they gave you 40% off cables with somewhere near 1000% markup, sounds like you have this haggling thing down.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

kaysersoze said:


> So they gave you 40% off cables with somewhere near 1000% markup, sounds like you have this haggling thing down.


Shhhh...

Don't give away the trade secrets... Gotta make my money. :lol:


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

I left 6 months ago...they made no attempt to retain me at the time...now I get calls at least once a month with a "great offer" to return....

Too bad they insisted on charging me $2 more for my Protection Plan than...good plan!


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 29, 2007)

Not trying to hijack thread but avoiding a similiar one being started..

Longtime customer here and I think the first rep I talked to just offered me two HD DVR's and a new Slimline dish installed for free. I guess I am pleased with that deal but am suspicious since it seems a little better than the OP's. Any thoughts and advice is appreciated.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

BlueMonk said:


> Not trying to hijack thread but avoiding a similiar one being started..
> 
> Longtime customer here and I think the first rep I talked to just offered me two HD DVR's and a new Slimline dish installed for free. I guess I am pleased with that deal but am suspicious since it seems a little better than the OP's. Any thoughts and advice is appreciated.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk! That sounds like a really good deal! I would just make sure you document everything...


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks AirRocker! I have been lurking around here for info for a couple years, just realized this is my first post.

And yes, I thought the deal was awfully good too. The rep was not that sharp IMO. But I got his name and repeated the deal back to him several times. It surprised me that I did not have to go 'Retention'.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Well personally I think DirecTV made the OP a very good offer.But I believe if he's not happy with that then he should examine offers from all the providers he can .Then subscribe to the best offer.
> 
> Even though it's a known fact the best offer sometimes is not the best deal.:sure:


The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.

What do you mean? I get the paint drying channel and the grass growing and the running water channels in HD for free! That was the best deal I could find anywhere. Everybody else wanted to charge me $10 or more a month for HBO or Cinemax But I beat them and got my channels for free. !Devil_lol


----------



## Capt'n (Aug 23, 2007)

kaysersoze said:


> So they gave you 40% off cables with somewhere near 1000% markup, sounds like you have this haggling thing down.


LOL, I didn't say I Bought any.


----------



## SteveK2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just sharing my recent experience with everyone.

Let me start off by saying that I've been a happy D* customer since 2002 when I did my own dish installation & wiring.

I've stayed with the same equipment (added an MPEG2 HD receiver in 2003) along with Choice Plus, 2 movie channel packages, sports pack, and MLB EI since 2002. Even ordered an occassional PPV. Paid my bill via autopay credit card, so I've never been late with a payment.

Last month, the cable provider in my area (Comcast) offered a free 19" LCD HDTV for new subscribers (our local cable company was taken over by Comcast, so everyone in the neighborhood was 'new'). Although I was happy with D*, I was very interested in trying Comcast and getting the free HDTV. But I wanted to know if D* would make a competitive counter-offer.

So I called D* customer service and simply asked the question "would D* make a competitive counter-offer?"). I was asked to hold on, then got switched to customer retention. I never threatened to cancel or leave -- just asked a question. The rep in CR thanked me for offering D* the opportunity to counter-offer the deal from Comcast ("most folks just call to cancel or threaten to cancel" was the rep's comment).

To make a long story short, after several 'incidents' along the way (lost order to drop-ship 'swapped' receivers, installer showing up without an HD-DVR, equipment orders not assigned to an installer, etc.) and a couple of calls back to customer retention, I now have five brand new receivers (3 HD-DVRs and 2 non-DVR HD receivers), a new 5-LNB slimline dish, a new multiswitch, 3 months of HBO, STARZ, SHOTIME, MovieChannel, and 1 year HD service all for free. I never threatened to leave or even raised my voice.

I am certainly a happy customer (though I do miss P-I-P that the UTVs had) and I have a clear conscience because I never threatened cancellation. It seems that my customer value was high to D* and the 'incidents' that occurred provided some 'sympathy' to smooth over any negative feelings that D* may have thought were building up.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

SteveK2 said:


> To make a long story short, after several 'incidents' along the way (lost order to drop-ship 'swapped' receivers, installer showing up without an HD-DVR, equipment orders not assigned to an installer, etc.) and a couple of calls back to customer retention, I now have five brand new receivers (3 HD-DVRs and 2 non-DVR HD receivers), a new 5-LNB slimline dish, a new multiswitch, 3 months of HBO, STARZ, SHOTIME, MovieChannel, and 1 year HD service all for free. I never threatened to leave or even raised my voice.


WoW!!!!!!

Are you a hostage negotiator in your day job?


----------



## Git (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm a happy customer again


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

being polite goes a long way. Also I believe its 24 months before you can get the "new customer" deal. After the politeness shines through it would be what you're worth. Constantly late on payments or getting cut off? Ya D* probably sees you as a bothersome nat they could replace.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Git said:


> I'm a happy customer again


Nice stack of gear, Git. Congratulations. Welcome home.


----------

